# Partner app needs 3g speed to run well, not just 2g



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

I went over 30gb on verizon and now I am in the safety mode, 2g speed. I turned on uber, and I was able to do two rides, but the first ride, had difficulties in ending ride; it even referred to "last rider" and asked for me to review fare. Then got a connection error as well, but got another ping. Again, couple of connection errors and the app did not give me one ping at busiest time near train station. Logged off and went home. I played with phone, turned off background data and I will see tonight if I can get it to work. But, in reality, anyone that asks what speed is needed for the app to work, at least 3G. Someone on here told me 2G works, yes it "works," if you like to hit your head against steering wheel all night.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Didn't know 2G was stil in existence.


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> Didn't know 2G was stil in existence.


It is for all the unlimited plans, when they go over 26gb, data gets throttled down to 2G, verizon offers safety mode..which is like unlimited at throttled speed, also at 2G, crazy how slow it is...my month ends tomorrow, so I will be back to full speed on Friday.


----------

